# Who has the Grossest Chickens?



## Sheepshape (Sep 22, 2017)

Some of mine are pretty ugly



 

Right now, though, I'm talking about what they will eat. I keep sheep. Unfortunately they occasionally get maggots......the chickens love them.

Worse still. I keep sheep.  Unfortunately they get tapeworms......chickens eat the tapeworm segments from their poo.

I don't eat chickens (wonder why?)......I don't like eggs (wonder why?).

Anyway here's two examples of how gross my chickens are. Can you beat them?


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 22, 2017)

Well, if people only knew what chickens eat they'd probably not ever eat an egg!!!  It's amazing what they can turn these tidbits into!  Mine regularly roam the horse & goat pastures, scratching manure piles & eating.  It's gross but it's protein for them...bugs, worms, crickets, tadpoles, etc.  Keeps flies down, too.  They are amazing animals.

That chicken you' are holding --  wow, that's one ugly bird


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 22, 2017)

Mine have eaten fresh entrails that some bird of prey dropped in their run... yum!


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 22, 2017)

Mini Horses said:


> That chicken you' are holding -- wow, that's one ugly bird


  Now,now, Mini Horses, don't upset Gordon's feelings. Not only is he 50% Naked Neck/50% Brahma, but he has the slow-feathering gene and permanently sports 'designer stubble'. But, boy, is he a fast runner......

Fresh guts have to be slightly better than decomposing guts, I guess, luvmypets....but pretty gross nonetheless.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2017)

My chickens are cannibals. They will eat chicken guts when I butcher chickens. So I keep them in their coop and toss the guts to the dogs. If a chicken dies in the coop and I don't find it for several hours, they will peck the dead chicken's vent out, eating their previous coop-mate. 

I wouldn't want to have a heart attack or pass out for any reason inside a chicken coop. Ha! How would like to eat _those chickens or eggs?_


----------



## Kaye (Sep 22, 2017)

My bantam chickens would love to live off maggots. They destroy my compost pile and search them out. Fresh feed to the right, but would still rather tear my compost apart to eat the maggots. 
They also like fried/grilled/raw chicken....


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 22, 2017)

Sheepshape said:


> Not only is he 50% Naked Neck/50% Brahma, but he has the slow-feathering gene and permanently sports 'designer stubble'. But, boy, is he a fast runner......



That must explain his "red turtleneck/hoodie" look.  That, combines with the splotchy feathering is quite the fashion statement!!!      Red is my favorite color!  Really does make him "special"


----------



## Kaye (Sep 22, 2017)

Sheepshape said:


> Now,now, Mini Horses, don't upset Gordon's feelings. Not only is he 50% Naked Neck/50% Brahma, but he has the slow-feathering gene and permanently sports 'designer stubble'. But, boy, is he a fast runner.


Could we see more pictures of him?? He is quite unique


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 22, 2017)

I reckon all that is why gizzards are so good and not just for catfishin'


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2017)

I love fried gizzards and livers.


----------



## 2minilamanchas (Sep 22, 2017)

All chickens are cannibals! I have a little White crested black polish who caught a 2 foot brown snake and ate it all like a noodle. She didn't eat much for a few days due to such a large meal. I have a free range poultry farm and you would be amazed at what they will eat that moves. This is why I don't eat eggs! Crazy cause that's what I due sell eggs....


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 23, 2017)

Kaye said:


> Could we see more pictures of him?? He is quite unique



Here he is with one of his ladies




Scruffy feathers on his legs and feet....one huge spur (he managed to pull the other off when he entrapped it somewhere), ginger mullet, green eyes, huge, but extremely friendly. He's about 7 years old.

It's good to hear (do I mean that?) that other folk have chickens with such catholic food tastes. It seems to me that there is almost nothing that is not seen as food....even expanded polystyrene and wood shavings. The true trash can of the bird world.


----------



## Lizjax (Jan 20, 2018)

My chickens love dog poop!!! They will pick it out of their bottoms while they are going and it makes one of my poor digs so uncomfortable!!!


----------

